# Monrovia Foothill Flyers 2021 Xmas Ride Sat 18th 9:30am!



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2021)

Air up those tires and grease up that bottom bracket for the next Monrovia Foothill Flyers Ride Saturday, Dec 18th. Meet up at Library Park, 321 South Myrtle @ 9:30am.. Plenty of coffee and snacks available at Starbucks, Cafe Olla  and Merengue close by. Drop/side stands up @10:30am to enjoy a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. Then we stop at one of several bars or restaurants to get a bite to eat or a cocktail(s). Hope to see you there!

In the spirit of the season, ride a red, green or white bike. Feel free to adorn your bike with festive decorations, as well as yourself with the same colors or that horrible Xmas sweater your Aunt Gertrude gave you in 1988⛄🦌🎅🎄

@rustjunkie
@Schwinn499
@Vintage Paintworx
@birdzgarage
@King Louie
@Velocipedist Co.
@lulu
@39zep
@Joe Buffardi
@TWBikesnstripes
@the2finger
@tripple3
@Cory
@cyclingday
@Pedal pushers
@burrolalb
@mrg
@rustintime
@schwinnja
@WetDogGraphix
@tikicruiser
@cyclonecoaster.com
@okozzy
@Balloonatic

[ATTACH type="full" alt="1524385"]1524385[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH type="full" alt="1524387"]1524387[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH type="full" alt="1524389"]1524389[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH type="full" alt="1524391"]1524391[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH type="full" alt="1524392"]1524392[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH type="full" alt="1524393"]1524393[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH type="full" alt="1524394"]1524394[/ATTACH]

[ATTACH type="full" alt="1524385"]1524385[/ATTACH]


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 8, 2021)

Pics aren't loading. Must be the Grinch at work!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 13, 2021)

Bump! Looking forward to a fun ride and great weather this Saturday. See you there...


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 17, 2021)

The weather looks perfect for tomorrow,





I’m all decked out and ready to go.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 17, 2021)

See you mañana!!!


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 18, 2021)

👍👉


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2021)

Good times and a great turnout! Thanks to those who came out and rode with us!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2021)

Super-fun time!
Thanks Mike for doing a Christmas Ride!


----------



## birdzgarage (Dec 18, 2021)

good times and nice seeing everyone.merry Christmas to all!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 18, 2021)

The weather girl didn’t disappoint.


A fabulous day out, with the Foothill Flyers.



How’s this for a magnificent 1940 Huffman Twin-Flex?



Oh, and this 1935 Elgin, Red Rooster wasn’t bad either.



The classics were out and about today.



Go Rams!


Nice off highway bike trail.



Fantastic custom BMX build.












 Santa Claus even made an appearance.



Old Man Cacti



Snow is best seen at a distance. Lol!
Nice day out on the bikes!
Thanks for hosting us, @fordmike65


----------



## mrg (Dec 18, 2021)

Good turnout for Great ride on another brutal winter day in the SGV, broke out the Spit5 with the Rambo basket!


----------

